# Bringing back an old and fat red



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Check out this bad boy.









A Friend is moving and he had this red, he is giving it to me and i want to see what i can do to it to bring it back. He was on a shitty diet or feeders and random sh*t like hotdogs. and i wana see what kind of transformation i can do.

any suggestions? meds? temp raises? diet? anything!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

id say keep him alone, and only offer really lean fish and pellets. keep the fat to a minimum. id leave the tank bare bottom as he looks like he should be treated for bacteria which is making his belly that fat and his gills dont look right. goodluck with him, oh and dont take any advice on slimming fish down from RB32 haha


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Daaamn so that's the eyesore you were talking about eh? lol

You should definitley isolate it because:
-If it goes in with your other reds your going to have to treat the entire 200g's of water. 
-Any diseases it has (if any) may spread.
-The other reds may attack it after deciding it's the weakest and most defenseless of the shoal.
It's just easier to keep an eye on it when it's isolated.

Ideally, solitary in a barebottom tank, Salt and temp around 86F and some Prazi-Pro with a diet of white fish and pellets would definitley bring that fish a long way.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I keep hearing about how helpful powerheads are in the process of getting reds to lose weight...is this a situation where a strong powerhead would be helpful in that manner?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I keep hearing about how helpful powerheads are in the process of getting reds to lose weight...is this a situation where a strong powerhead would be helpful in that manner?


great idea there mate. thats a definate, would be the aquatic equivilent of a treadmill!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Everything Odyssey has said and a powerhead is a must. Hot dogs? What are people thinking??


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn! That P looks 80 years old! Poor guy...
How old is he?
Thats is one unhealthy looking fish. I would get him some pima-fix for his fins and gill area. Diet as mentioned above....no more hotdogs!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks bad. HITH, disfigured fins, hotdogs in the diet...Dont forget the water changes. GL


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

He is over 10 years old. i got him today, he is in my 35 gallon planted, and i got another 35 and a stand with him. all for free.

so we will see how things go.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

goodluck with him bro, a red that old deserves a nice life!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok so far i got

Bare Bottom

lean fish - pellets

Temp around 86

Prazipro and Salt

Power head

Did i miss anything else? Any meds to use?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

just see what happens for a week or so, maybe updated pics every few days and we can see any improvement.


----------

